# Excel 2007 Namen Arbeitsblätter



## datatek (4. November 2008)

Ich würde gerne den Namen meiner Arbeitsblätter mit Zellen des Arbeitsblatts verbinden.

z.B. Wenn in Zelle B2 "ABC" steht, sollte das Arbeitsblatt "ABC" heissen.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Matschlag (5. November 2008)

Hallo datatek,

ich glaube nicht dass man den Namen von Arbeitsblätter mit einer Zelle verbinden kann. Du könntest das Problem eventuell mit einem Makro lösen:

ActiveSheet.Name = Range("B2")

Hoffe es ich konnte Dir ein wenig weiterhelfen.

matschlag


----------

